# Roamio as Ethernet - Moca bridge?



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I know the Roamio can take in Ethernet and output Moca to other Moca devices. My question is can it work in reverse?

Cable -> Moca -> Cable Modem -> Router
+++++++|++++++++++++++++| 
+++++++|--------->Ethernet<-------|

+ are just for spacing

Then
Cable -> Roamio -> Ethernet -> Switch -> Other devices

Does that make sense? Does it work?

Thanks


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

1. I think it needs to be router -> cat5e/6 -> Moca adapter -> whole house coax bus -> Roamio -> cat5e/6 -> switch
2. It needs to be a Roamio Plus or Pro. Basic doesn't support Moca.


----------



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

Simply put, for Roamio to work as MoCA bridge, you have to connect the ethernet port on Roamio to your router
If you are only using Roamio as a MoCA client, then you don't need to hook up the ethernet port


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe the answer is yes. If a MoCA network already exists, the Roamio (Plus or Pro model only) Ethernet port can be used to provide a connection for another device. I'm not 100%, but am fairly confident I've read posts from other users doing this. I would expect a switch would also work, but can't confirm .


----------



## flar (Mar 18, 2003)

I wrote about my experiences with the same setup here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510827


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

sleepdragon said:


> Simply put, for Roamio to work as MoCA bridge, you have to connect the ethernet port on Roamio to your router
> If you are only using Roamio as a MoCA client, then you don't need to hook up the ethernet port


I don't understand why connecting the coax side to the router won't work.


----------



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

From my understanding, if Roamio can get IP from router in MoCA mode, the ethernet port on Roamio can be used to connect other device either directly (one device) or to a switch then to multiple devices


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

i am using my router as Moca and i have both my Tivo Roamio Pro and Premier XL4 connected via Moca. my router is the Motorola SBG6782 which has Moca built in.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I have MoCA from the FiOS router to the Roamio Pro in the media center which I'm using as a bridge to provide ethernet to the 10 port switch and the devices in the media center.

Piece of cake....


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Simply put, the bridging works both ways, yes. Ethernet to moca, or moca to ethernet.

But for moca to ethernet bridging, another device has to be the moca host, such as an Actiontec moca adapter connected to the router.

(The Basic Roamio doesn't have integrated moca support so this only applies to the Plus/Pro.)


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the answers, sounds like it will work the way I want. Waiting for new Roamio to download / update and I will test it out.


----------

